# Salsa Powderkeg crank length



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

My wife and I are considering getting a Salsa Powderkeg and I have a question. The Salsa website says the medium/small frame size comes with 175mm captain/170mm stoker cranks. However, it says the large/small comes with 175/175 cranks. The 175mm for a size small stoker seems odd and I am wondering if that is a typo. Can comment on what they have seen or know about the crank lengths?


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

We have a large small Powderkeg and crank arms are 175/170

I have heard Powderkegs are 40% off from quality right now. Could be a good deal. 

What kind of riding do you intend to use it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

The cranksets are both 175/170. You might want to ping the PK idea off some folks here before pulling the trigger. It's a fine tandem for dirt touring and gravel, but if you're going to do singletrack, there are better options.


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

+1 for serious consideration of the intended use. I am using my Powderkeg on single track and have had to spend more in upgrading components than it would have cost to buy a Fandango from MTB Tandems. I have ridden a fandango since purchasing my PK and the Fandango is hands down better for single track. The PK is steel and feels a little noodly when pushing off road. Fandangos also come standard with more durable (tandem specific) components 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

